# How should my LGD-breed family dog treat our goats?



## makingshift (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi, all. A month ago we adopted Zeus, a wonderful Pyrenees/Anatolian cross pup. He's 10 months old now so he's very big but still growing. He is neutered and so far has been excellent with all human beings and animals that he has met. He never gets spooked and he's the gentlest dog I've ever known. He is a family dog and lives indoors with our family. We did not get him as a LGD. We have a small homestead with chickens, ducks, geese, and two Nigerian Dwarf goats (about 8 months old now). 

So there is our background. Just this weekend Zeus earned the privilege of being off-leash (but still supervised) for a little while with the goats. He did great. So far I have just encouraged him to ignore the goats completely. When the goats are feeling frisky and start kicking up their heels, though, Zeus wants to play, too. Today I watched to see what would happen and he ran after them a bit, not herding them or pursuing them in any hardcore way, just playing around. I watched the goats carefully to see if this was frightening to them. It didn't seem to be. In fact, it seemed like they wanted to play with him, kicking up their heels and such. My question is: is it okay to allow the dog and goats to be playful? Or should I really discourage any play between them? Zeus is 72 lbs and the goats are 24 lbs. But I've seen Zeus gently play with 6-lb puppies before. 

Thank you in advance from a total newbie to this stuff! I can say that after six weeks with this dog I'm hooked on Pyrenees crosses. He's a wonderful dog.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 28, 2014)

No play! Ever! You want complete submission.
Goats will often try to play with LGD's but it is a big mistake to even allow your LGD to entertain the idea. Zeus is an only dog and dogs are pack animals. Humans kinda become their pack but are still grossly insufficient. Goats need other goats and truth be told dogs need other dogs, He is a pup and does want to play like all pups do, but this is always the first step in bad things happening in the future. Even if not on purpose, accidents can happen. Do not allow even a paw upon the back of the goats. No mouth contact other than a face nuzzle to show affection. LGD's prefer their livestock to their humans even when they were not necessarily acquired for such purpose.


----------



## makingshift (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you! That is exactly what I needed to know. I will make sure everyone is clear on the no-play rule.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Totally agree with Southern. They play rough. They don't mean to hurt anything but they can and will if allowed to play with stock. 2 dogs makes that part so much easier. They have each other to play with.
Good luck


----------



## makingshift (Apr 29, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> LGD's prefer their livestock to their humans even when they were not necessarily acquired for such purpose.


That is so interesting. I did not know that. Hmmm, I sure don't want to be tempted into another dog (yet)! I've got my hands full!


----------

